# Natural Lube



## Bellabaz (Feb 27, 2008)

Sorry, I don't know if this is the right place to post. Does anyone know if there are oils safe to use as a lube? I was thinking food grade should be fine, such as almond, etc. but I don't want to risk something that may give me an infection. TIA


----------



## nighten (Oct 18, 2005)

If you're looking to conceive, then Preseed or pure (and preferably pasteurized) egg whites are the only things that I'm aware of that you can use that won't kill off sperm.

If you're not looking to conceive, then there's a product called Sensua Organics and their lubricants contain:

USDA certified organic aloe vera, certified de-ionized water, USDA certified organic grapefruit seed extract, vitamin E, and wildcrafted certified pesticide-free guar gum. Peach and Raspberry formulas also include USDA certified organic fruit flavors/fragrances. (Patent Pending)

I don't know if it's the vitamin E or the aloe that is the main lubricant, but that might be a starting point for you in researching the subject.

Good luck!


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

food grade oils like olive oil seem to be fine so long as you are not using latex products (ie condoms or a diaphragm) - I've even heard of people using coconut oil. petrolatum based things like vaseline aren't good to use because they give bacteria a place to grow - olive oil doesn't stick around like petrolatum based things do.


----------



## Mama2Dane (Aug 24, 2007)

*


----------



## mama_y_sol (May 23, 2007)

I have heard lots of good things about coconut oil.


----------



## Danielle13 (Oct 31, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama_y_sol* 
I have heard lots of good things about coconut oil.

we use coconut














its great


----------



## DanelleB (Jan 4, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama_y_sol* 
I have heard lots of good things about coconut oil.

Oh yeah! Coconut oil is good stuff!


----------



## Mosaic (Jun 20, 2005)

Remember not to use oil-based lubes with latex barriers like condoms!


----------



## rubysue (Jun 12, 2008)

Nighten, could you explain why Sensua Organics lube is not good if I'm trying to conceive? It's been my understanding that it is the opposite. It would be interesting to know that I've been sabotaging myself all this time!

thanks


----------



## star thistle (Jul 11, 2007)

My midwife suggested using yogurt as a lubricant. In addition to being natural, food grade and easily absorbed, it has the potential to combat yeast and regulate vaginal flora. It might be worth a try.


----------



## lasergirl (May 17, 2006)

For clarity- is coconut oil OK for use while TTC'ing??


----------



## Bellabaz (Feb 27, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lasergirl* 
For clarity- is coconut oil OK for use while TTC'ing??

Yes I would like to know this. We are ttcing and have been using almond oil for the past two weeks. If these kills sperm we will obviously have to find a different solution.


----------



## lasergirl (May 17, 2006)

So what is in regular lube that is bad for the swimmers??
I saw a new product and am wondering if it would be ok. Here is the link- it's the one with Carageenan--
www.forthebestever.com


----------



## sphinxie (Feb 28, 2006)

Sometimes a little splash of water can help.


----------



## Bellabaz (Feb 27, 2008)

DOes anyone know if almond oil kills sperm? I can't find anything about this in particular when I looked for a bit on the internet.


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

even saliva is not recommended for TTC.

I think any kind of lube, except for raw egg whites, is going to hamper motility and possibly kill some sperm.


----------



## mama_kass (Jan 11, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *texaspeach* 
even saliva is not recommended for TTC.

Wow! Why not?


----------



## songbird45 (May 3, 2007)

changes the ph of the vagina and creates an unfriendly environment for sperm. Obviously it doesn't kill them all or there would be no accidental pregnancies! But it's not recommended.


----------

